# Rudy Kouhuopt model marine plans



## Aydelott (Aug 17, 2012)

hi im making a RK model marine engine an i lost the sheet with the plans for the steam chest does anyone have them i really dont want to spend 20 bucks on a new book thank you if so email them to me at andrew_aydelott-at-yahoo.com replace -at- with @


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 19, 2012)

I think I have a digital copy and can send what you need. I will check into it. 
I knew Rudy and made a digital copy of some of his prints and gave him a cd . He was not upset as he gave me another set of prints for my trouble Rudy was a great guys as well as a great designer. 
I will see what I can  do. 
Tin


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 20, 2012)

If Tin doesn't have the right drawing, I can get it to you.  Just PM me if you still need it.


----------



## Aydelott (Aug 20, 2012)

ok thank both of you !!!!


----------

